# Lands of Lore II: Guardians of Destiny



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

I've recently purchased Lands of Lore II: Guardians of Destiny. However, after each attempt to install, it stops at 94% and gives a Windows Compatibility Error message, I took this to EA and they've recently told me to attempt to install the game in Safe Mode. I then try to install it in Safe Mode when before any visible signs of the installation occur (with the percentages of completion), but after all the filling out and configuration. Anyway, after all of that, Safe Mode cuts the installation and puts up _this_ error message:

"Warning-Unable to create Direct Sound Object."

EA has been useless in helping me with this error as they simply reply advising that I 'install it anyway, as this is a "normal error message"', Regardless of the fact that I've even told them that this message makes it impossible for any installation to occur.

Anyone know how to remedy this? Or if anyone had ANY luck installing this game on Windows XP Home...please God, tell me of your miraculous ways!


----------



## merlock (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh yes. Microsoft has an emulator that emulates an older computer and got that and then installed windows 95 on that emulator and then installed the game. I'll try to figure out the name of the emulator and get back to you, unless you are able to find it before I do.


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

DOSbox?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Wait how old is it? Windows 95 era? Have you tried running the setup.exe file in Compatibility Mode?


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

The Operating System requirement is DOS 5.0 or above. It doesn't run on Windows Compatibility Mode, on just about any setting, and it's integrity is fine. Haha, i had to go over some of this before. This game is practically cryptic.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if it's a DOS game, then download DOSBOX. Its an emulator to run DOS games.

Windows XP does not support DOS.


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

K, got DOSbox, But I have no idea how to run it... Got any tips...or...complete guides?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its been a while... let me look it up.


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Should I attach screenshots so I can better ask what I need help in? of the DOSbox thang.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nah, all you need to do is mount the cd rom... i will get you the instructions


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Uhh...what's mounting the CD-rom? unless the instructions are for just that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?page=Basic+Setup+and+Installation+of+DosBox


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

mtlgrsldsnake said:


> Uhh...what's mounting the CD-rom? unless the instructions are for just that.


The CD-ROM drive is not 'recognised' by default, so you have to add it on (called mounting)


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Kick *** dude, this seems like it's gonna work! But...Now it says that there isn't enough space available...the game takes up about 211 megabytes...and it says my entire computer has about 100 megabytes..how do I fix this? and the sound sounds like crap...all crackly, but that's a lesser problem that i'm willing to deal w/.


----------



## merlock (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember now the name of the program I used. It was called Microsoft Virtual PC. It's basically a virtual computer which does not come with an operating system, so I installed Windows 98 on it and then I ran Lands of Lore: Guardians of Destiny on it. That's an alternative to using DosBox. The game allows you to install it on Win95/98 or Dos and there might be a different setup file to use if you are installing to Windows versus Dos, but I don't recall off the top of my head.

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The only problems with Microsoft VPC:

1) Not free 

2) Resource hog. If you do not have enough or just enough, the performance would be slow.

3) No guarrantee that the would work. I have a game that I tried to run in VPC and it crashes out all the time.


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

That sounds kinda like gamblin'...The way I see it... If i payed 22 dollars shipping and handling to get a game all the way from Singapore. Then I think I have the right to play it. Any other way to speed up DOSbox?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

CTRL+F12 to increase (F11 to decrease)


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Really? I thought it was alt plus F12...


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, lemme go take a looksee...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I edited it, I was looking at the wrong one


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, it seems that all that work was for nothing...I'll explain how now:

This game is so old that it seems that even though the installation was incomplete, all that was missing was the sound it seems. Which I then just had to configure and pick a sound card...easy enough.

Now I got another question...How do I configure the mouse to be my primary Looking thing? There's 'mouse look toggle' but that doesn't seem to do anything, and the manual doesn't mention that.


----------



## merlock (Apr 10, 2006)

I've been told that VDMSound is good for getting the sound to work well with old games. http://sourceforge.net/projects/vdmsound/

On another note, you can get Microsoft Virtual PC here and I do recall them charging for it in the past, but it appears to be free now: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtualpc/downloads/sp1.mspx

All you would need in addition to that is a copy of Windows 98 SE and then you would install it onto Virtual PC and then install the game. It is a resource hog, as Couriant said, but at least it doesn't cost anything anymore (as far as I can tell), and it's true that there are no guarantees it will work, but it worked for me so that at least increases the chances of it working for some other people out there, so it might be worth a shot for a game which I consider one of my personal favorites, LOL2.

Check out The Home of The Underdogs, at http://www.the-underdogs.info/ it's a cool website that has a bunch of older games that are still really good for download, including LOL2's predecessor Lands of Lore: Throne of Chaos. When I started playing the game at around noon, I found that it was dark outside when I finally took a break. Patrick Stewart is the voice of King Richard, so that's pretty cool too.


----------



## mtlgrsldsnake (Nov 20, 2006)

K, I figured out how the controls work, the sound is a tad choppy...but it's @ least listenable...if that's a word, but I think it's as good as it's gonna get for right now.

How do I say this thing's solved?


----------

